# model 27 gen 3 recoil spring assembly



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not quite sure , but , does the generation 4 recoil spring assemby have a retaining lip that the gen 3 does not have?
I have been looking at my current spring , if any thing is going to fail it will be the spring riding over the top of the barrel end of the rod. 
Anyone had any experience or changed out springs, let me know , thanks


----------

